
Ask HN: How old are you? - chirau
Just trying to get a rough idea of age distribution here on HN
======
Mz
51

My recollection is that previous surveys (done as a thing you could vote in,
without having to identify yourself by age) have suggested the site had a
fairly large cohort of people in their 20s and 30s, with ages from early
childhood to 80s. If I were any good at searching the site, I would post links
to previous surveys.

------
davelnewton
47

~~~
davelnewton
Oh shit.

~~~
webmaven
??

~~~
chirau
Probably realized he/she might be the oldest here. haha. I doubt though.

~~~
greenyoda
I'm 56, and I know that there are people here who are older than me.

------
araxhiel
31

------
sbierwagen
You might want to do this as a poll.

~~~
chirau
How do I conduct a poll on HN?

~~~
mindcrime
[http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll](http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll)

There may be a karma threshold for doing polls, not sure.

------
mutagen
46

------
krapp
39

------
Vosporos
21.

------
chrisbennet
37 *

* hexadecimal or 55 base ten

------
charlieegan3
22

------
budman1
53

------
nwatson
50

------
fern12
35

------
spafh3
20

------
mindcrime
43

------
ColinWright
55

------
webmaven
46

------
gregoryrueda
34

------
squiguy7
24

------
carwithcookies
34

------
mimsee
17

------
TheOneTrueKyle
29

